

The Performativity of Networks [pdf] - mdlincoln
http://kieranhealy.org/files/papers/performativity.pdf

======
jboggan
Is this one of those papers generated by a hidden Markov model that we're
supposed to laugh at because it was published in a journal and got past peer
review? I'm not attempting to be snarky, it was my genuine first reaction, but
the author appears to be a real sociologist so . . . maybe this is serious?

